# Game for Spice M-6120



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,
My sister got new mobile
She tried few java games but nothing is working.
Which file type supported by Spice M-6120 ?
Please suggest me few good games too.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

*m.homeshop18.com/spice-full-touch-...e-phones/product:31023107/cid:3027/#/pdp.html

Well, the specifications state that java games cannot be installed. Why don't you download some java games from getjar and see for yourself if they run or not. IMO chances are slim though.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 22, 2013)

Tried java games but not working that why I asked.
And can u post exact link for getjar site ?
Google showing few result don't know which one is correct.
Any other sites to DL free games ?


----------



## sksundram (Dec 22, 2013)

*getjar.mobi/mobile-all-games-for--java/?d=-java


----------



## Revolution (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks!
But,no net at mobile.
So,I want to DL through PC.


----------



## aiza55 (May 7, 2014)

Dude try Mobileddl


----------

